# stickah the sequel



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

Well its official the Sticka is on the plate i have to say it looks pretty sharp if i don't say so myself ?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

nimitzclass said:


> Well its official the Sticka is on the plate i have to say it looks pretty sharp if i don't say so myself ?


We'll only know how good it looks with a pic of it on your plate.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

nimitzclass said:


> Well its official the Sticka is on the plate i have to say it looks pretty sharp if i don't say so myself ?


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Who here remembers “Coopstah?” I’m getting getting flashbacks here lol


----------

